# Accidental Marijuana Growth



## MyMorningJacket (Mar 13, 2007)

Hey fellow stoners! I live in East TN and last December (06), a friend of mine gave me some leftover bud that he no longer wanted.  I rolled a joint and put the seeds aside that was included in the bag.  After I smoked, I decided that i didnt want to put the seeds to waste so I dug a small hole in the ground and by the next day had forgetten completely about it.  Well about week ago, I was out in the yard and saw several seven leafed leaves sticking out of the ground. There wasnt a plant of anything but there were random sprouts of what appeared to be marijuana plants. Is this real marijuana or not. I know that usual marijuana has 9 leaves, but this stuff in my back yard looks pretty damn close. Is it real?


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 13, 2007)

when they are babies the dnt have nine leaves also not all plants have nine leaves. do u any pics of them?


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Mar 13, 2007)

dude if you planted  seeds and they are growing from the exact spot i think you prob got weed plants don't you ....?

Come on ...think about this a little....


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 13, 2007)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> dude if you planted seeds and they are growing from the exact spot i think you prob got weed plants don't you ....?
> 
> Come on ...think about this a little....


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Mar 13, 2007)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> dude if you planted seeds and they are growing from the exact spot i think you prob got weed plants don't you ....?
> 
> Come on ...think about this a little....


 
"But, but,.... I didn't think that could happen the first time!!! :cry: ... "  :rofl:


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 14, 2007)

As long as you didnt plant them in a 'rubber' haha


----------



## Sourmash (Mar 15, 2007)

I did the same thing many years ago. To my suprise I found a garden of males & females months later. Feels good to Finally have free weed.


----------



## longtimegrower (Mar 15, 2007)

Mj leaves will usually have anywhere from three to thirteen leaves on each fan. One year  during deer season all the seeds from the smoke were tossed out in the front yard and forgotten.  In the spring around may when i returned  im standing there and a mj plant catches my eye so i look around and see another one. The first is around knee high and the other about a foot tall. I dug them both up because i was cutting the tall grass at that time and moved them behind the camp in a small clearing just larg enough for the two. The largest one ended up a female and the other a male which i removed. The one female got over my head and made around 4 ounces.  Some time if your unsure what to do to grow a plant it will do better if you just plant it in a good spot put out fert once and let it alone. Not doing anything sometimes  is better than doing the wrong thing "like over watering" to many times. Just some advise for the new growers.  Some times you can try to hard and love your plant to death.  Slim


----------



## AddicteD2daHerb (Mar 15, 2007)

lol same thing happened to me about my plants but that wasn't accidental i had just thrown them not literally dug a hole but yeah they don't have that many leaves when they're barely growing but you can definitely tell when they're marijuana plants


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Mar 16, 2007)

how do the seeds end up getting barried in the soil?

also what part of E.Tenn are u in MyMo? im in Blunt County lol


----------



## th3dr0 (Mar 16, 2007)

I have a similar question

One time, i bought this hydro setup, and a 400 w. hps light, put the light over the pots, and ran an air pump, and water, and nutirents, and i put some marijuana seeds in there and like 2 weeks later there were these green plants growing out of them.

could it be cannabis?


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Mar 17, 2007)

i mean all wow put aside how many other plants here look like the plant this site is dedicated to? good grief..:bong1:


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 17, 2007)

hahahha lol happened to me along time ago threw the seeds of my deck found the plants about a month later and just let the 3 of them grow 2 were males and the other was a female well my brother took it to his house and well i just let the males grow i didnt grow at that time so it was cool just haven some plants in my back yard to look at my mon fertilized them shee didnt care cuz they wear males and they grow next to her rose buches untill they died in the winter so yeah you probly got some plants dude oh i got to go check on mine peace


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 17, 2007)

th3dr0 said:
			
		

> I have a similar question
> 
> One time, i bought this hydro setup, and a 400 w. hps light, put the light over the pots, and ran an air pump, and water, and nutirents, and i put some marijuana seeds in there and like 2 weeks later there were these green plants growing out of them.
> 
> could it be cannabis?


yeah duh dam that was a stupid question think we need to make a stick what a marijuana plant looks like lmao :fly:  :dancing:


----------



## AddicteD2daHerb (Mar 20, 2007)

lol i threw some more seeds around my house and found a little marijuana plant growing again i'll see if i can take some pics and upload them for those ppl who can't tell the difference


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Mar 20, 2007)

are males illegal? or as illegal? and has anyone had an experiance here when seeds sprouted and the wrong person came accross it yet u diddnt even know they were there?


----------

